# Anyone worked as an Emergency Care Support Worker (Ambulance service)?



## sim667 (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm getting really bored of sitting in offices, and I've never really enjoyed it since I left teaching and kind of want to be out and about doing things and helping people.

Whilst I've got no medical background as such I've always been pretty good at looking after people when they've been in a shit state, and I've seen posts for Apprentice Emergency Care Support Workers from my local ambulance service popping up every now and then. They don't pay well, but I'm already not paid well, so I don't think it will be the end of the world (£18.7k, plus 25% per month anti social hours top up)..... But I'd like to hear from people who've done this type of work.

I've been contemplating it a lot lately and keep coming back to it, and keeping an eye on posts for my two local ambulance depots. I do understand that to progress as a career though I'd probably have to do another degree.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 24, 2019)

sim667 said:


> I'm getting really bored of sitting in offices, and I've never really enjoyed it since I left teaching and kind of want to be out and about doing things and helping people.
> 
> Whilst I've got no medical background as such I've always been pretty good at looking after people when they've been in a shit state, and I've seen posts for Apprentice Emergency Care Support Workers from my local ambulance service popping up every now and then. They don't pay well, but I'm already not paid well, so I don't think it will be the end of the world (£18.7k, plus 25% per month anti social hours top up)..... But I'd like to hear from people who've done this type of work.
> 
> I've been contemplating it a lot lately and keep coming back to it, and keeping an eye on posts for my two local ambulance depots. I do understand that to progress as a career though I'd probably have to do another degree.



Fucking go for it asap


----------



## Winot (Jul 24, 2019)

wiskey might be able to help


----------



## sim667 (Jul 24, 2019)

ice-is-forming said:


> Fucking go for it asap


There's oppurtunities but they're about an hour away, I've been reliably informed by a friend who's a paramedic in training there'll be another take late this winter early next year at my closest depot...... which also gives me some time to complete some sports training I want to do starting in september first.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2019)

sim667 said:


> But I'd like to hear from people who've done this type of work.


Best, best thing I've ever done. Even on shit days I love it. You'll know pretty quickly whether it's for you or not, if that helps - i.e. you won't waste years of your life before the 'nope' kicks in.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 24, 2019)

Yeah definately go for it. If I had known such a thing had existed in would have done it.

My son recently had a look at it but has no driving licence atm.

I was talking to a student paramedic the other day and she was saying that ECA'S and paramedics have to fork out 1k to train and get their C1? Licence so they can drive the ambulance.....so best to get that clarified.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 25, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I was talking to a student paramedic the other day and she was saying that ECA'S and paramedics have to fork out 1k to train and get their C1? Licence so they can drive the ambulance.....so best to get that clarified.



Yeah that is correct. I do have the money to do it, but wouldn't do it until offered the position.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 25, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Best, best thing I've ever done. Even on shit days I love it. You'll know pretty quickly whether it's for you or not, if that helps - i.e. you won't waste years of your life before the 'nope' kicks in.



Thanks!

I think I probably will, although the shift working might be a mish.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I think I probably will, although the shift working might be a mish.


It will, no two ways about it. I've been doing them for two years now and breeze through 12.5 hours but at first I remember sitting on my breaks feeling like I'd been run over. Nights are harder. I'll not sugar coat how tough they are, but the big but is this: if you love the job, it'll be in your bones and you'll do it anyway. You'll even get used to it. 

Would you want to be a paramedic eventually?


----------



## sim667 (Jul 25, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Would you want to be a paramedic eventually?



If I enjoyed the job and the oppurtunities were there I would. I can't sustain the rest of my life on sub £20k a year.

I'm not very good at studying and bookwork though, thats the one thing that would put me off, I'm definitely and on the job/experience learner.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2019)

sim667 said:


> If I enjoyed the job and the oppurtunities were there I would. I can't sustain the rest of my life on sub £20k a year.
> 
> I'm not very good at studying and bookwork though, thats the one thing that would put me off, I'm definitely and on the job/experience learner.


If it's anything like nursing (and I think it is) it'll be 50% on the job and even the in-uni learning will be of a practical nature. I found that because the theory had it's basis in clinical care it felt different - you do need to know some physiology and normal ranges for example but it isn't quite the same as book learning for the sake of a grade iykwim.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 25, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> If it's anything like nursing (and I think it is) it'll be 50% on the job and even the in-uni learning will be of a practical nature. I found that because the theory had it's basis in clinical care it felt different - you do need to know some physiology and normal ranges for example but it isn't quite the same as book learning for the sake of a grade iykwim.



Yeah that sounds a bit better for me then.

Anyway, I'm just waiting for the next intake now. I know I could apply to be on the phones in the meantime, but I don't think thats my bag.


----------



## LDC (Jul 25, 2019)

I think the ECSW role is called different things depending on what Trust you work for, they're called ECAs in some places for example.

Your clinical skills training will be pretty basic (in-house training and a few weeks rather than a uni based course) and you'd be working with a paramedic (maybe a technician) who'll make all the decisions and enact most of the treatment and interventions. Depending on the Trust and you and some other variables there may be a chance to progress either in-house or externally at a uni to being a paramedic.

If working long hours, including nights, for those wages, and doing lots of driving ambulances, but doing amazing and socially useful work that's sometimes stressful and tiring, and maybe has the chance to progress to being a paramedic is your thing.... go for it.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 28, 2019)

Application went in yesterday...... I don't think I'll get it as I don't have a C1 license and there's a short turnaround between recruiting and starting training, but apparently our local service are very good at keeping records of who they like and coming back to them when there's longer turn arounds.

Fingers crossed for me.


----------



## LDC (Aug 28, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Application went in yesterday...... I don't think I'll get it as I don't have a C1 license and there's a short turnaround between recruiting and starting training, but apparently our local service are very good at keeping records of who they like and coming back to them when there's longer turn arounds.
> 
> Fingers crossed for me.



Good luck!


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 28, 2019)

Very good luck!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 8, 2019)

I've been offered the job, but also got a timeframe of 5 weeks to get my C1 license. I'm going to give it a go, but can't see that it's possible


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 8, 2019)

Congratulations! 
Look e here:
https://www.hgvtraining.co.uk/hgv-training/hgv-cat-c1/

Intensive two day course.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 8, 2019)

Well done on being offered the placement! Hope you can get the licence. If you can't get it within 5 weeks is it possible to do it and apply again? Knowing that you have a good chance to get the job if it comes up again. 

Hopefully you will pass it and it will be a moot point.


----------



## LDC (Sep 8, 2019)

sim667 said:


> I've been offered the job, but also got a timeframe of 5 weeks to get my C1 license. I'm going to give it a go, but can't see that it's possible



Totally do-able. Might have to take holiday if you're working now as I think it's 5 days. Bit expensive too, but go for it, it'll be worth it. And congratulations on the job!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 9, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Well done on being offered the placement! Hope you can get the licence. If you can't get it within 5 weeks is it possible to do it and apply again? Knowing that you have a good chance to get the job if it comes up again.
> 
> Hopefully you will pass it and it will be a moot point.


This is the last time they're recruiting for the forseeable future, I guess they will have to recruit in the future..... I'll just have to go hell for leather to get the license.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 9, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Totally do-able. Might have to take holiday if you're working now as I think it's 5 days. Bit expensive too, but go for it, it'll be worth it. And congratulations on the job!


Well I've got my medical today, and as long as the DVLA don't drag their heals I hope I can pass the theory first time and there's places near me that offer the C1 training intensely if you've driven large vans. I've got a campervan, driven long wheelbase sprinters and LDV vans with the roller shutter and lift at the back (laiden with sound equipment), so size wise think I'm ok. Timings I'm panicking a bit, as I don't want to have to hand my notice in without having completed the driving course, so its all a bit of a knife edge.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 9, 2019)

This is so exciting sim667


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 9, 2019)

Congratulations on getting the job.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 9, 2019)

ice-is-forming said:


> This is so exciting sim667


I'm shitting meself incase I can't get the license sorted..... Spent all day saturday fretting and googling after being offered it, but my partner told me to go for a dive yesterday to take my mind off it, which worked for a bit I think. However, my license is in the hands of the DVLA now, so I can't do much panicing until I get it back (need it to book my theory).

I'll admit, I'm not one for needing to belong to groups of people or organisations, but trying on the uniform did feel good.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 9, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Congratulations!
> Look e here:
> https://www.hgvtraining.co.uk/hgv-training/hgv-cat-c1/
> 
> Intensive two day course.



Incredible, thank you! I've not been able to find a 2 day one and they've got a centre 9 miles away. I'll get on the blower to them tomorrow!


----------



## scifisam (Sep 10, 2019)

Good luck sim! Your employers clearly believe in you enough to offer you the role even before you have a C1 licence, so you must be doing something right


----------



## sim667 (Sep 10, 2019)

scifisam said:


> Good luck sim! Your employers clearly believe in you enough to offer you the role even before you have a C1 licence, so you must be doing something right



TBH it seems like they'd offer it to anyone who isn't an idiot........ It was all group interviews and being informed of job offers as groups.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 10, 2019)

sim667 said:


> TBH it seems like they'd offer it to anyone who isn't an idiot........ It was all group interviews and being informed of job offers as groups.



I suspect there was more than that going on behind the scenes. Group interviews make sense when the job involves working as part of a group so much, under more pressure than in an interview - not everyone is very good at that. And you passed that


----------



## sim667 (Sep 10, 2019)

scifisam said:


> I suspect there was more than that going on behind the scenes. Group interviews make sense when the job involves working as part of a group so much, under more pressure than in an interview - not everyone is very good at that. And you passed that


There was a group task we had to do (build a tower out of newspaper as high as possible within 5 mins), and then there were 6 mini interviews of six minutes 1 to 1. Also a medical test and a uniform fitting.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 13, 2019)

Kind of shitting myself even more.

So license is off with the DVLA and I've found a school to train with. Earliest he could get me is a 7th October theory and then he'll doing the training and practical in that same week which means I'll make the deadline (although it turns out they got the deadline date wrong at interview and its the 11th Oct, not 14th...... still do able though).

However I've only got two days leave, which isn't enough time to do the practical driving lessons and test, so I have to beg work to give me some unpaid time off, whilst simultaneously handing in my resignation.... And then if I fail it, I won't have enough time to re-take, so I'll be jobless and £1k in the hole for a failed C1 license.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 13, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Kind of shitting myself even more.
> 
> So license is off with the DVLA and I've found a school to train with. Earliest he could get me is a 7th October theory and then he'll doing the training and practical in that same week which means I'll make the deadline (although it turns out they got the deadline date wrong at interview and its the 11th Oct, not 14th...... still do able though).
> 
> However I've only got two days leave, which isn't enough time to do the practical driving lessons and test, so I have to beg work to give me some unpaid time off, whilst simultaneously handing in my resignation.... And then if I fail it, I won't have enough time to re-take, so I'll be jobless and £1k in the hole for a failed C1 license.



Or you could just do nothing and stay in your boring job that you hate.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 13, 2019)

Good luck sim667, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 13, 2019)

Yes good luck Worth the risk imo.
Also you have experience of driving LWB vehicles don't you? If so you will have an advantage.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 13, 2019)

Oh sim667 very best to you. Could be brilliant. Ambulance crews have tried to talk me into it but I don't have the guts and I'm too comfortable as I am. Go for it. Good luck.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 13, 2019)

sim667 said:


> so I have to beg work to give me some unpaid time off


Can't you just ring in sick?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 14, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can't you just ring in sick?



I think that would be unfair, my employer has been very good to me, and I knew them as a friend before working for them.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 16, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Yes good luck Worth the risk imo.
> Also you have experience of driving LWB vehicles don't you? If so you will have an advantage.


I have a T5, plus I've driven sprinters and lutons.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 16, 2019)

I'd bet my back teeth that now you've got the nod they'll take you without the cat 1 as long as you're working on it.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 16, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> I'd bet my back teeth that now you've got the nod they'll take you without the cat 1 as long as you're working on it.



There is unfortunately a cut off date, if you don't have it by that date, no job...... They said they can bend to a day or so leeway. But they were very straight up saying it needs to be done.


----------



## IC3D (Sep 16, 2019)

When I applied to LAS they gave you 5 weeks from the start of the course to get a full licence. That was paramedic I imagine your role is largely driving.


----------



## LDC (Sep 16, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> I'd bet my back teeth that now you've got the nod they'll take you without the cat 1 as long as you're working on it.



They're really, really strict with the driving generally. Plenty of people wanting the job and it's a risk that you'll never get it.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh bums. Well, I reckon you'll smash it sim667


----------



## sim667 (Sep 16, 2019)

IC3D said:


> When I applied to LAS they gave you 5 weeks from the start of the course to get a full licence. That was paramedic I imagine your role is largely driving.



Yeah, driving, stocking the ambulance, paperwork...... but its a route in and they say they look to train people as an AAP after 3-4 years and a paramedic after 7-8 years...... So if in 7-8 years time I can do paramedic training, then I may consider looking at going into diver medical after.

Thats a long way off yet though, small steps. At the minute, I've had enough of being in an office, in IT, making software so that hugely rich companies can lay off staff and become even more insanely rich, with no career progression unless I start commuting...... I've been a trainee for nearly 5 years. Fuck that shit.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 16, 2019)

I bet the pathway is quicker than that for someone into it. I might even see you at work, we have ambos in all the time!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 16, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> I bet the pathway is quicker than that for someone into it. I might even see you at work, we have ambos in all the time!



You're not in the south are you?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 19, 2019)

Verbal notice handed in, formal notice next week and told I can take time unpaid to do driving despite it being in my notice period. Boss was lovely about it, which makes me feel even worse about leaving...... but I guess it all get very real from here on in.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 19, 2019)

Woo hoo!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 19, 2019)

Any NHS types got suggestions about useful things I should think about getting? A fob watch for example? I doubt I'll be allowed to wear a watch... IIRC there's a nothing below the elbows policy for most ambulance workers, including sleeves.

I was thinking about making sure my glasses perscription is up to date and possibly getting photochromatic glasses if I'm driving for work.


----------



## LDC (Sep 19, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Any NHS types got suggestions about useful things I should think about getting? A fob watch for example? I doubt I'll be allowed to wear a watch... IIRC there's a nothing below the elbows policy for most ambulance workers, including sleeves.
> 
> I was thinking about making sure my glasses perscription is up to date and possibly getting photochromatic glasses if I'm driving for work.



Not loads of pouches. One maximum. Weirdos cover their belts in pouches. Yeah, you have to be bare below the elbows, so no watch. Fob watch is fine but they get lost easily so don't bother getting a nice one. 

Good socks and boots (although you might want to see if they give them, or what ones are best to buy). A flask for hot drinks in the truck. Most of things you'll be given or work out as you go along.

Good luck!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 19, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not loads of pouches. One maximum. Weirdos cover their belts in pouches. Yeah, you have to be bare below the elbows, so no watch. Fob watch is fine but they get lost easily so don't bother getting a nice one.
> 
> Good socks and boots (although you might want to see if they give them, or what ones are best to buy). A flask for hot drinks in the truck. Most of things you'll be given or work out as you go along.
> 
> Good luck!



I know they give us a utility belt but they said no-one wears them..... I guess they'll got into a bit more detail about that when I start getting some experience on my training. 

Yeah I'm not going to get an expensive fob watch...... I was thinking about getting a fob strap for my apple watch, but tbh I run the risk of getting it covered in all sorts of stuff.

We're issued boots and only allowed to wear our own on the basis of medical exception.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 19, 2019)

Alcohol gel-a lititle one for your pocket. Lots of pens. Small note book. They will give you everything else.

I gave up with fob watches as I kept washing them by accident. I use my phone or the clock in the room.
Tip: tympanic thermometers have a timer on them...


----------



## sim667 (Sep 19, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Alcohol gel-a lititle one for your pocket. Lots of pens. Small note book. They will give you everything else.
> 
> I gave up with fob watches as I kept washing them by accident. I use my phone or the clock in the room.
> Tip: tympanic thermometers have a timer on them...


Ill give the watch a go, I do wear a watch.

I've seen alcohol gel that hangs off your belt loop, I did wonder if they'd give us that though.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 19, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Ill give the watch a go, I do wear a watch.
> 
> I've seen alcohol gel that hangs off your belt loop, I did wonder if they'd give us that though.


Yeah I'm sure they do actually. The watch thing is particular to me ....


----------



## sim667 (Oct 10, 2019)

Driving test: Nailed it.

Starting on the 28th


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 10, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Driving test: Nailed it.
> 
> Starting on the 28th


Well done.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 10, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Driving test: Nailed it.
> 
> Starting on the 28th



Yes well done


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 10, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Driving test: Nailed it.
> 
> Starting on the 28th


Brilliant news, well done you. Massive congratulations


----------



## sim667 (Oct 10, 2019)

It was actually really good to be reminded how to drive like you were taught. I think over the last couple of days there's been things I've caught in blind spot checks and mirrors that had the potential to be accidents, and maybe I haven't realised before.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 10, 2019)

It'd probably be worth having mandatory refresher training really. I have to do mandatory refresher training for things like safeguarding due to changes to the law etc.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 10, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> It'd probably be worth having mandatory refresher training really. I have to do mandatory refresher training for things like safeguarding due to changes to the law etc.


For driving?

Yeah I think so, even a day course every 5 years or so would do it. Im not the best of drivers, also not the worst, but the last two days really made me aware of how complacent I'd become and also makes you realise just how shit some drivers are.

Mind you, I'll be doing roadcraft and blue light training at the end of November and beginning of December, so that could be another rude awakening.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 10, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> It'd probably be worth having mandatory refresher training really. I have to do mandatory refresher training for things like safeguarding due to changes to the law etc.



Lorry and bus drivers have a form of mandatory refresher training in the form of Periodic CPC training, which I assume sim will need to do in time. It's 5 days of training in a rolling 5 year period, some of it is only indirectly driving related, things like tachograph and driver hours training whilst other are directly driving related like the cycle and pedestrian safety awareness course. Most courses are either a half day or full day with the idea that people will do one day a year, but the reality is that a lot did nothing until the first 5 years was up and then did a week of courses. I think the rule was introduced 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 10, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Driving test: Nailed it.
> 
> Starting on the 28th


Yeah knew you would!  Well done


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 10, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Any NHS types got suggestions about useful things I should think about getting? A fob watch for example? I doubt I'll be allowed to wear a watch... IIRC there's a nothing below the elbows policy for most ambulance workers, including sleeves.
> 
> I was thinking about making sure my glasses perscription is up to date and possibly getting photochromatic glasses if I'm driving for work.


Nothing below the elbow is correct. I love my fob watch - was told to get a cheap one cos they get washed by accident, but I haven't done that yet  still going strong. You'll only really need the second hand anyway. Glasses prescription is a good idea but I'd avoid the photo ones cos you'll be going from daylight into gloomy houses and you won't want them dimming inside. A pair of prescription sunglasses maybe but probably not necessary until next year now. I think boots are part of the uniform. Flask is a must. Bunch of cheap pens - you'll have to write in black. I use the multi coloured ones for writing on my handover but you might only need black. I love my retractable ID fob cos I hate having a lanyard round my neck. Pretty sure they'll give you alcohol gel. 



sim667 said:


> Driving test: Nailed it.
> 
> Starting on the 28th


YES!!! I'm so excited for you


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 10, 2019)

sim667 said:


> You're not in the south are you?


No but heart attacks sometimes get brought to London for reasons.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 10, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Nothing below the elbow is correct. I love my fob watch - was told to get a cheap one cos they get washed by accident, but I haven't done that yet  still going strong. You'll only really need the second hand anyway. Glasses prescription is a good idea but I'd avoid the photo ones cos you'll be going from daylight into gloomy houses and you won't want them dimming inside. A pair of prescription sunglasses maybe but probably not necessary until next year now. I think boots are part of the uniform. Flask is a must. Bunch of cheap pens - you'll have to write in black. I use the multi coloured ones for writing on my handover but you might only need black. I love my retractable ID fob cos I hate having a lanyard round my neck. Pretty sure they'll give you alcohol gel.
> 
> 
> YES!!! I'm so excited for you



It’s not actually that safe to have a lanyard with I’d round your neck whilst driving apparently so retractable thingy is a good shout.

My ex housemate left a super expensive flask here when he left and it’s huge.

Are you in a union? It looks like a choice between GMB and Unison for me....


----------



## sim667 (Oct 10, 2019)

BigTom said:


> Lorry and bus drivers have a form of mandatory refresher training in the form of Periodic CPC training, which I assume sim will need to do in time. It's 5 days of training in a rolling 5 year period, some of it is only indirectly driving related, things like tachograph and driver hours training whilst other are directly driving related like the cycle and pedestrian safety awareness course. Most courses are either a half day or full day with the idea that people will do one day a year, but the reality is that a lot did nothing until the first 5 years was up and then did a week of courses. I think the rule was introduced 6 or 7 years ago.



Ambulance service is CPC exempt. But I’m thinking about doing it so I can do some 7.5t driving on the side for some extra pocket money.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 10, 2019)

My friend is currently on the course* and fucking loving it. Best of luck!  



*or possibly a different course, still not 100% on the roles and who's doing what, but you're both gonna be driving around in ambulances getting covered in other peoples' goo.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 10, 2019)

sim667 said:


> It’s not actually that safe to have a lanyard with I’d round your neck whilst driving apparently so retractable thingy is a good shout.
> 
> My ex housemate left a super expensive flask here when he left and it’s huge.
> 
> Are you in a union? It looks like a choice between GMB and Unison for me....


Ah I hadn't thought of that. Plus they dangle which is no good when you're leaning over someone. You can get fun ones - mine's a hot air balloon. 

RCN or unison for me. Currently rcn cos their student resources are good but then will decide based on what's best at my workplace. You do need to join one, cos if you do bank shifts you're not covered by NHS indemnity insurance but you get it via membership.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 11, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Ah I hadn't thought of that. Plus they dangle which is no good when you're leaning over someone. You can get fun ones - mine's a hot air balloon.
> 
> RCN or unison for me. Currently rcn cos their student resources are good but then will decide based on what's best at my workplace. You do need to join one, cos if you do bank shifts you're not covered by NHS indemnity insurance but you get it via membership.


Ah interesting..... they didn't tell us that.

It looks like we have a choice between GMB and Unison.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 11, 2019)

Hmm may apply differently of course, I don't know.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 11, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Ah interesting..... they didn't tell us that.
> 
> It looks like we have a choice between GMB and Unison.


I'm in GMB. I noted that they were the only union that publicly disagreed with the crap and misleading 'pay rise' a few years ago. Later Unison admitted they had made a mistake in supporting it.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 1, 2019)

First week training down, and gotta say, I'm knackered but really liking it. We're actually being put through a level 3 diploma in 6 weeks and its the most engaged in educational stuff I've been in a long time, this will basically be our clinical training and then we've got the 4 weeks driving training. It also sounds like I'm the last round of recruitment for ECSW in this area for quite some time as they're going to start looking to upskill all ECSW's into AAP's quickly from here on in, so very glad I applied when I did.

Got my uniform today too


----------



## Mation (Nov 2, 2019)

sim667 said:


> First week training down, and gotta say, I'm knackered but really liking it. We're actually being put through a level 3 diploma in 6 weeks and its the most engaged in educational stuff I've been in a long time, this will basically be our clinical training and then we've got the 4 weeks driving training. It also sounds like I'm the last round of recruitment for ECSW in this area for quite some time as they're going to start looking to upskill all ECSW's into AAP's quickly from here on in, so very glad I applied when I did.
> 
> Got my uniform today too


Well done, sim667 - this is brilliant! 

Finding a job you love is amazing. Gives you superpowers to help you manage the rubbish times.

I know you said upthread that you're not the best at studying, but I think that often people haven't been shown _how_ to do it or haven't had a chance to do it with something they're genuinely engaged with, so it's great to hear that you're feeling good about it.

Is there any chance for you to have a study mentor? I've got one for my current teacher training and it's a huge help. She gives me advice on how to approach tasks and feedback on my ideas. And instead of me just trying to sort through a gazillion YouTube videos related to what I'm doing, she unerringly points me towards stuff that's relevant and useful. Watching the right videos then makes my reading more focused and manageable.

Best of luck, anyway. You're going to smash it!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 2, 2019)

sim667 said:


> First week training down, and gotta say, I'm knackered but really liking it. We're actually being put through a level 3 diploma in 6 weeks and its the most engaged in educational stuff I've been in a long time, this will basically be our clinical training and then we've got the 4 weeks driving training. It also sounds like I'm the last round of recruitment for ECSW in this area for quite some time as they're going to start looking to upskill all ECSW's into AAP's quickly from here on in, so very glad I applied when I did.
> 
> Got my uniform today too


Aww YEAH this is so brilliant!  studying feels so different when there's an immediate and tangible point to it doesn't it?

Facebook tells me I got my uniform 2 years ago today. Have you tried it on? Awesomely real isn't it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 2, 2019)

Got a very excited message/photo from my friend the day she got her uniform 

Like you, she's been loving every minute of it


----------



## sim667 (Nov 7, 2019)

Mation said:


> Well done, sim667 - this is brilliant!
> 
> Finding a job you love is amazing. Gives you superpowers to help you manage the rubbish times.
> 
> ...


Study is ok for me when it’s varied and interesting and actually they’re doing it really well. I’ve got my first exams on Monday and Tuesday so planning to see how I get on (I have resits if I don’t pass) and then they’ll offer us support from there.

But yeah, honestly, if they had teaching this good when I did GCSE biology I’d have seriously considered it as a career then.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Got a very excited message/photo from my friend the day she got her uniform
> 
> Like you, she's been loving every minute of it





Rebelda said:


> Aww YEAH this is so brilliant!  studying feels so different when there's an immediate and tangible point to it doesn't it?
> 
> Facebook tells me I got my uniform 2 years ago today. Have you tried it on? Awesomely real isn't it



we had to start wearing uniform from the moment I got it. I’m very impressed with the soft shell jackets, they’re very comfy.

I’d post a pic but I don’t think it’s a good shout just in case a colleague ever stumbles across and links to online persona to the face, and maybe some of the stuff I’ve posted about in the past (serious partying for example)


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2019)

Passed my 4 exams over the last two days, but they did complain about my hand writing messiness. I’m not really sure what they expected when they’re not allowing someone who’s both dyslexic and dyspraxic to use a computer and force them to hand write everything.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 12, 2019)

Really pleased for you sim667. 
At work (different job), we challenged ourselves to get the car mpg as low as possible. The ambulance crew equivalent was two guys I met who were cherishing their Biro. The challenge was for it to run dry before they could lose it. 
very very best to you


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 12, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Passed my 4 exams over the last two days, but they did complain about my hand writing messiness. I’m not really sure what they expected when they’re not allowing someone who’s both dyslexic and dyspraxic to use a computer and force them to hand write everything.


If your writing is that bad then write in print on order that vital information is not missed.

Honestly one of the most infuriating things is not being able to read documentation or hand over notes because the writing is so bad.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 12, 2019)

I always write in capitals now, the LAS was on paper still when I joined the service. It doesn't matter why your handwriting is messy really, as Kali said important information has to be understandable. 

Well done on making it happen though sim667  I'm dead impressed and think you'll be ace at it  



sim667 said:


> It’s not actually that safe to have a lanyard with I’d round your neck whilst driving apparently so retractable thingy is a good shout.



Our jackets had a pocket for ID like bouncers put their SIA card into. 

You should never drive with keys on a lanyard around your neck, nasty injuries have been caused by airbags projecting them high speed into people in crashes.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 12, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> If your writing is that bad then write in print on order that vital information is not missed.
> 
> Honestly one of the most infuriating things is not being able to read documentation or hand over notes because the writing is so bad.



Yeah. If handwriting is a part of the job then there are ways around it but you do need to help people understand what you've written. My handwriting (in a different field) is atrocious so for things other people need to be able to read, I write in print. You get more accustomed to it over time, too, if you've spent years not having to handwrite anything more than a reminder on a post-it.


----------



## Ming (Nov 12, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> If your writing is that bad then write in print on order that vital information is not missed.
> 
> Honestly one of the most infuriating things is not being able to read documentation or hand over notes because the writing is so bad.


Totally. My handwriting isn’t aesthetically pleasing but it’s readable. When you have to try to understand a word from the context of the readable words around it, it’s really annoying. I’ve had to call people on the phone to find out what they meant.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 12, 2019)

sim667 said:


> , but they did complain about my hand writing messiness.


You'll have to write neater or they may mistake you for a doctor. 

Congrats and good luck with the job.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 13, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Passed my 4 exams over the last two days, but they did complain about my hand writing messiness. I’m not really sure what they expected when they’re not allowing someone who’s both dyslexic and dyspraxic to use a computer and force them to hand write everything.


Well done! Did they offer you extra time at least? 

Having to hand write is unavoidable but will you have a tablet for most of it on the job? One thing I'd say is make sure your numbers are legible. Written word is fairly easy to decipher with context etc. (but yeah write in caps) but not being able to read someone's numerals is infuriating...and actually really dangerous when you're handing over vital signs and doses given. I've worked with so many nurses that write the bloody weirdest numbers. It's quite scary when you don't know.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 13, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Well done! Did they offer you extra time at least?
> 
> Having to hand write is unavoidable but will you have a tablet for most of it on the job? One thing I'd say is make sure your numbers are legible. Written word is fairly easy to decipher with context etc. (but yeah write in caps) but not being able to read someone's numerals is infuriating...and actually really dangerous when you're handing over vital signs and doses given. I've worked with so many nurses that write the bloody weirdest numbers. It's quite scary when you don't know.



You'd think there'd be a protocol for how to write numbers within the health service. Like do you cross the seven, do you put a line under a 1, what kind of four do you use. You all learn much harder things than that so it's not like it'd be difficult.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> If your writing is that bad then write in print on order that vital information is not missed.
> 
> Honestly one of the most infuriating things is not being able to read documentation or hand over notes because the writing is so bad.



Its not my writing is illegible, its that I get letters muddled up under stress (which becomes problematic in exams and note taking at speed when they're rattling through slides at a rate of knots), and instead of correcting it over the top, I cross the word out and start again, which I thought would be better..... but apparently its too many crossings out. On the road our CPR's are on iPad anyway and actually when I'm writing shorthand and not being told to hurry up its OK.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Well done! Did they offer you extra time at least?



They said I could apply for it, but in all honesty the 90 min exam took thirty mins, and I did it twice through to make sure I'd done everything right. I got 98%, so next time I need to slow down, write it out rough on spare paper and write it in neat.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2019)

sim667 said:


> They said I could apply for it, but in all honesty the 90 min exam took thirty mins, and I did it twice through to make sure I'd done everything right. I got 98%, so next time I need to slow down, write it out rough on spare paper and write it in neat.


 big up yourself.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 17, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Its not my writing is illegible, its that I get letters muddled up under stress (which becomes problematic in exams and note taking at speed when they're rattling through slides at a rate of knots), and instead of correcting it over the top, I cross the word out and start again, which I thought would be better..... but apparently its too many crossings out. On the road our CPR's are on iPad anyway and actually when I'm writing shorthand and not being told to hurry up its OK.


Try not to worry about it because getting one  letter wrong or round the wrong way is fine -it will still be understood-it's a problem if it can't be read at all. Also as time goes on and you become less stressed and more used to the pressure and adrenaline rush you will make less mistakes. 
Keep us updated


----------



## wiskey (Nov 17, 2019)

Some of the info we receive (electronically) from both call handlers and crews has truly diabolical spelling... You'd think things like 'chocking', 'brething' and 'exma' are things they see often enough to get right. I was given a medical dictionary when I had my passing out at the LAS.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 17, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Some of the info we receive (electronically) from both call handlers and crews has truly diabolical spelling... You'd think things like 'chocking', 'brething' and 'exma' are things they see often enough to get right. I was given a medical dictionary when I had my passing out at the LAS.


I can't see it really matters. If someone has used chocking in a medical situation it clearly doesn't mean the patient has had their wheels removed and they are supported on a pile of bricks.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 17, 2019)

WouldBe said:


> I can't see it really matters.



Just comes across as unprofessional tbh.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 17, 2019)

I'd rather the medics were proficient. I've had better treatment the 1 time I've called an ambulance than most of the times I've seen a doctor. My cousin is a GP and couldn't work out she was pregnant.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2019)

WouldBe said:


> My cousin is a GP and couldn't work out she was pregnant.


Apparently when my grandmother was pregnant with my uncle, the GP initially diagnosed anemia.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Apparently when my grandmother was pregnant with my uncle, the GP initially diagnosed anemia.



I think sometimes people like to over think things and overlook the obvious.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 19, 2019)

sim667 said:


> I think sometimes people like to over think things and overlook the obvious.


When I was in hospital _being induced to have a baby _and I got stomach pains my student midwife decided I'd got appendicitis and needed to see a surgeon from the other hospital .... Fortunately her supervisor realised I was in fact having the baby they'd been giving me drugs to have and got me to the delivery suite. 

Often the most obvious solution is the right one.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 19, 2019)

Sometimes pregnancy isn't obvious  if you're not expecting to be expecting 



wiskey said:


> When I was in hospital _being induced to have a baby _and I got stomach pains my student midwife decided I'd got appendicitis and needed to see a surgeon from the other hospital .... Fortunately her supervisor realised I was in fact having the baby they'd been giving me drugs to have and got me to the delivery suite.
> 
> Often the most obvious solution is the right one.


Oh bless


----------



## wiskey (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## sim667 (Dec 2, 2019)

Well all my written exams done. Didn’t quite smash the last two like the first one, but passed both so I’m happy, just practicals this week and onto driving next week, which is apparently another level 3 course


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 3, 2019)

Well done sim667


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 3, 2019)

Good work sim! Are you still enjoying it?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Good work sim! Are you still enjoying it?



I’m exhausted, and I’ve had enough of being stuck in the same classroom with some (not all) of the same people for 6 weeks and ready for change.

I can’t wait to get cracking now.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 4, 2019)

In fairness to the call handlers, they must also be under enormous pressure and not helped by spell check.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 23, 2019)

1st 3rd manning shift tomorrow. 

I'm on a 2 week break from the driving course over xmas and new year so been assigned for 3rd manning. Really not enjoying the driving course unfortunately


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2019)

liked for manning shift tomorrow. Best with that


----------



## wiskey (Dec 23, 2019)

What aren't you enjoying about the driving? 

Have you been out with a crew yet?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 27, 2019)

wiskey said:


> What aren't you enjoying about the driving?
> 
> Have you been out with a crew yet?


If I didn’t need to pass the driving course to complete my job, I wouldn’t not tolerate this driving instructor. He screams and shouts, grabs the steering wheel to force you into positions which are more dangerous than you’re willing to go into, and he refers to the other two people I’m training with as “girlies”...... ones in their mid 30’s and ones early 40’s. 

Yeah had my first time out with a crew, enjoyed that. Dreading going back to finish driving unfortunately.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 27, 2019)

For me the driving would possibly be the best bit...instructor sounds like a nightmare


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 27, 2019)

sim667 said:


> If I didn’t need to pass the driving course to complete my job, I wouldn’t not tolerate this driving instructor. He screams and shouts, grabs the steering wheel to force you into positions which are more dangerous than you’re willing to go into, and he refers to the other two people I’m training with as “girlies”...... ones in their mid 30’s and ones early 40’s.
> 
> Yeah had my first time out with a crew, enjoyed that. Dreading going back to finish driving unfortunately.



Oh god that sounds dreadful but just think that part of the training is having to put up with this complete bellend ......just hearing you describe his attitude has riled me right up.....I once had a driving instructor like that who screamed at me one time too many...I left the cunt in the passenger seat just as the lights changed from Red to green.....so I appreciate what you are saying......just grit ya teeth...


----------



## Me76 (Dec 27, 2019)

sim667 said:


> If I didn’t need to pass the driving course to complete my job, I wouldn’t not tolerate this driving instructor. He screams and shouts, grabs the steering wheel to force you into positions which are more dangerous than you’re willing to go into, and he refers to the other two people I’m training with as “girlies”...... ones in their mid 30’s and ones early 40’s.
> 
> Yeah had my first time out with a crew, enjoyed that. Dreading going back to finish driving unfortunately.


This doesn't sound good.  Yes, think about it as just getting through what you need to do, but is there any way you can feedback on this? I'm sure you won't be the only one having issues with the teaching approach.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 28, 2019)

sim667 said:


> If I didn’t need to pass the driving course to complete my job, I wouldn’t not tolerate this driving instructor. He screams and shouts, grabs the steering wheel to force you into positions which are more dangerous than you’re willing to go into, and he refers to the other two people I’m training with as “girlies”...... ones in their mid 30’s and ones early 40’s.
> 
> Yeah had my first time out with a crew, enjoyed that. Dreading going back to finish driving unfortunately.


You will presumably get an opportunity to feed back about him ... Although if he's likely to feature in your life again you might want to be a bit restrained (unfortunately). I always found the LAS to be pretty inclusive of its female staff so I'm guessing this bloke is just a twat and hopefully you'll get the driving done and be rid of him fairly quickly.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 28, 2019)

wiskey said:


> You will presumably get an opportunity to feed back about him ... Although if he's likely to feature in your life again you might want to be a bit restrained (unfortunately). I always found the LAS to be pretty inclusive of its female staff so I'm guessing this bloke is just a twat and hopefully you'll get the driving done and be rid of him fairly quickly.


 Fortunately once I’m blue light qualified I never have to see him again


----------



## sim667 (Dec 29, 2019)

First resus job today, defo an eye opener.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 29, 2019)

sim667 said:


> First resus job today, defo an eye opener.


Ooof. Always tough and you never forget. You okay?


----------



## Mrpam (Dec 30, 2019)

I applied for the same role a month or so ago and I had an email recently to update its application status to shortlisted so im very excited to say the least.

Iv had a good read through this thread and it's really interesting.

Keep us updated with how you find it


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> Ooof. Always tough and you never forget. You okay?



sorry been a while since I’ve been on. Yeah ive been ok with it. I’ve had another DOA whilst doing my two weeks over Xmas and NYE.

I’m back on my driving course now, very frustrated but it seems I’m having a bad experience, where as most of my peers are really enjoying it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 14, 2020)

sim667 said:


> I'm getting really bored of sitting in offices, and I've never really enjoyed it since I left teaching and kind of want to be out and about doing things and helping people.
> 
> Whilst I've got no medical background as such I've always been pretty good at looking after people when they've been in a shit state, and I've seen posts for Apprentice Emergency Care Support Workers from my local ambulance service popping up every now and then. They don't pay well, but I'm already not paid well, so I don't think it will be the end of the world (£18.7k, plus 25% per month anti social hours top up)..... But I'd like to hear from people who've done this type of work.
> 
> I've been contemplating it a lot lately and keep coming back to it, and keeping an eye on posts for my two local ambulance depots. I do understand that to progress as a career though I'd probably have to do another degree.



How are you with blood and guts? Serious question.


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 14, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> How are you with blood and guts? Serious question.


Bit late to the party sas. He's done the course and is already working.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 15, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> How are you with blood and guts? Serious question.



Better than I am with poo


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 15, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Better than I am with poo



what about malaena🤮 a combo


----------



## sim667 (Jan 15, 2020)

Driving tests tomorrow. I’m really hoping I pass, the course has been pretty relentless and I’ve been pretty at odds with some of the staff on it. I’m rota’d for a 48 hour week next week and I’ll be glad to do that rather than sit in the back of an ambulance for yet another day


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 15, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Driving tests tomorrow. I’m really hoping I pass, the course has been pretty relentless and I’ve been pretty at odds with some of the staff on it. I’m rota’d for a 48 hour week next week and I’ll be glad to do that rather than sit in the back of an ambulance for yet another day


Good luck.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 15, 2020)

Fingers crossed sim667


----------



## hash tag (Jan 16, 2020)

Well did you?


----------



## sim667 (Jan 16, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Well did you?


Yup. Couple of minors but still a pass


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 16, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Yup. Couple of minors but still a pass



Great news, well done you.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 16, 2020)

Well done sim667 no more of that shot instructor and down to the proper business.

Thank you.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 16, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Yup. Couple of minors but still a pass


Yay!!!!


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Better than I am with poo



I find the smell of poo stays with you for the rest of your waking hours   
I swear we could recognise some of our clients by the smell of their poo.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 17, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> what about malaena🤮 a combo


Every nurse has their bete noir, melena is mine. That unique smell used to make me dry heave.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 17, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Bit late to the party sas. He's done the course and is already working.


Good.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 17, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Every nurse has their bete noir, melena is mine. That unique smell used to make me dry heave.


Sputum and snot for me and ulcerated legs.
Shit and blood


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2020)

Fortunately, I don't get much blood and when I have it's been OK, except for a prolapsed bowel
 
vomit is a bad one


----------



## sim667 (Jan 21, 2020)

Right third manning Thursday and Friday then out on the road proper Monday onward.

just a massive logbook to fill out and an essay towrite to get my clinical qualification


----------



## sim667 (Jan 23, 2020)

On the off chance if anyone in healthcare hears of someone selling a littman classic III stethoscope second hand, let me know. Apparently I’m getting issues with my own obs kit come April, but I can see I’m gonna need this stethoscope before then rather than the fisher price ones on the ambulance.

or if anyone can think of a cheaper alternative stethoscope which is good to tide me over until I get issues with a nice one. Let me know


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 24, 2020)

sim667 said:


> On the off chance if anyone in healthcare hears of someone selling a littman classic III stethoscope second hand, let me know. Apparently I’m getting issues with my own obs kit come April, but I can see I’m gonna need this stethoscope before then rather than the fisher price ones on the ambulance.
> 
> or if anyone can think of a cheaper alternative stethoscope which is good to tide me over until I get issues with a nice one. Let me know



let me look in my garage I may have a spare


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 24, 2020)

Sorry pal, I've only got my own and that's a bit of a cold dead hands deal  eBay? Will keep an ear out at base though, you never know (although nurses are pretty mad about their own steths). 

You looking forward to Monday? Do you know who you're going to be partnered up with?


----------



## Winot (Jan 24, 2020)

Hang on you need to buy your own kit? How is that reasonable?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 24, 2020)

A few ambulance crews have asked me for my drop key as its a very useful non essential piece of kit and not supplied. ( it opens doors to blocks of flats via the fire panel).


----------



## sim667 (Jan 24, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> Sorry pal, I've only got my own and that's a bit of a cold dead hands deal  eBay? Will keep an ear out at base though, you never know (although nurses are pretty mad about their own steths).
> 
> You looking forward to Monday? Do you know who you're going to be partnered up with?



that would be great, thanks.

I do apparently he’s nice so I’ll find out on Monday. Nervous trepidation but also excited to start proper.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 24, 2020)

Winot said:


> Hang on you need to buy your own kit? How is that reasonable?



Ish.......

So there are stethoscopes in ambulances but they are rubbish and my hearings shit.

We are being issued with littman classic 3 stethoscopes as part of our own personal issue obs kit, but that isn’t until April as I’m bottom of the pecking order. Because I struggle hearing with the ambulance ones everyone keeps recommending I buy one to keep me going until April, however I’m reluctant as I’ll be getting one then, they’re £80 and I haven’t actually been paid my expenses from the trust since I’ve started (2 months overdue).


----------



## sim667 (Jan 24, 2020)

Does anyone know if the MDF acoustica deluxe dual head stethoscopes are ok? They’re only £22 rather than £80


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 24, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Does anyone know if the MDF acoustica deluxe dual head stethoscopes are ok? They’re only £22 rather than £80


They might be a bit wooden.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 24, 2020)

Got a littmans 2 you can have, will tide you over till you get your shiny shiny 

Just loafing around in my garage pm me a postal address

And for interest the vest it came from, you are unlikely to get one of those off eBay


----------



## wiskey (Jan 24, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> And for interest the vest it came from, you are unlikely to get one of those off eBay


... Now I'm wondering what your job is


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 24, 2020)

Oh man. A skirmish vest full of tape and airways. I love it passionately.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 24, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Got a littmans 2 you can have, will tide you over till you get your shiny shiny
> 
> Just loafing around in my garage pm me a postal address
> 
> And for interest the vest it came from, you are unlikely to get one of those off eBay



That’s incredible, thank you! Would you like me to make a donation to a charity You support in return?
What is the vest all about ?!


----------



## hash tag (Feb 4, 2020)

Just dropping by to see how its all going sim667 .


----------



## sim667 (Feb 5, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Just dropping by to see how its all going sim667 .


Learning something new every job I do, and even though the shifts are long and early/late I’m really enjoying it. I’m working as an actual crew to someone rather than 3rd man and I enjoy that so much more, you don’t feel like a spare wheel.

I used the stethoscope bellaozzydog sent me on my first full on trauma patient today, and got my first letter of thanks from a patient today too.

still struggling with medical clerking and remembering the medical terminology, like today could not remember them name of the clavical For the life of me, and I really need to brush up on the skull parts again.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 5, 2020)

Brilliant. A star is born.
and thoughts to bellaozzydog


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 5, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Learning something new every job I do, and even though the shifts are long and early/late I’m really enjoying it. I’m working as an actual crew to someone rather than 3rd man and I enjoy that so much more, you don’t feel like a spare wheel.
> 
> I used the stethoscope bellaozzydog sent me on my first full on trauma patient today, and got my first letter of thanks from a patient today too.
> 
> still struggling with medical clerking and remembering the medical terminology, like today could not remember them name of the clavical For the life of me, and I really need to brush up on the skull parts again.



If you are brushing up skull parts you probably don’t need your stethoscope


----------



## sim667 (Feb 27, 2020)

I need to stop putting off doing the rest of the coursework 🙄


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 27, 2020)

sim667 said:


> I need to stop putting off doing the rest of the coursework 🙄



when your motivation has a GCS of 3


----------



## Riklet (Mar 1, 2020)

Sounds like youve done amazingly so far and im so pleased it's going well!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 2, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Sounds like youve done amazingly so far and im so pleased it's going well!


Thanks dude..... still really enjoying, switching from nights to days and vice versa is difficult. But I'm hearing rumblings about me getting a permanent crew mate soon, and then my rota should settle in.

I'm just trying to get the work done now so I can apply for an AAP course.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 13, 2020)

I have heard that people are getting taken of the vans in London in order to deal with phone calls.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 1, 2020)

Whats the call rate. 

Have you enough venterlators. 

I heard Metc Benz were going to make breathing masks, 2000 a day?


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I have heard that people are getting taken of the vans in London in order to deal with phone calls.



I'm not sure about that, but LAS have been using firemen (forewoman/firepeople) who have been put through an emergency driving course to be crewed with paramedic, so they can have more crews out on the road. My trust have had a lot of people from Virgin atlantic whilst they're shut in the call centres, tbf though ambulance services do tend to recruit from flight crew a lot anyway.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2020)

extra dry said:


> Whats the call rate.
> 
> Have you enough venterlators.
> 
> I heard Metc Benz were going to make breathing masks, 2000 a day?



I don't know the call rate, but in a usual 12 hour shift I'll got to 6-8 jobs, covid at its peak for us I was going to 3-4 jobs per shift, but that's because a lot of our usual calls are related to anxiety/loneliness/mental health in the elderly, but when covid was peaking they didn't want to go to hospital or be exposed to us thinking we'd give them covid. The job numbers are back up to usual again, all the mental health stuff is back and we're getting calls for stuff that should really be GP things, but the surgeries aren't open. 

We don't have ventilators on our ambulances, they were all taken off in January and binned.

I don't know about Mercedes Benz making CPAP's


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2020)

Also bellaozzydog just to say the Littman is still doing me an absolute solid..... Our trust removed all of the obs kits off trucks, and given personal issue ones to all staff except my clinical grade, and the one thing that senior clinicians don't want to share with you is their stethoscopes.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2020)

I've still got the last 3 questions of my coursework to do, and have been told I should apply for AAP as soon as I'm finished this course during my probation meeting the other day. Also, I'm out of probation and all official now


----------



## sim667 (Jun 19, 2020)

My trust has opened up applications for AAP Apprenticeships. Its in a  different area to where I work at the moment, but its about the same distance to drive to work..... I don't know if I should apply


----------



## nogojones (Jun 20, 2020)

sim667 said:


> My trust has opened up applications for AAP Apprenticeships. Its in a  different area to where I work at the moment, but its about the same distance to drive to work..... I don't know if I should apply


There's no harm in applying, gives you more time to think about if you want to do it


----------



## sim667 (Nov 13, 2020)

So I'm a year in now. I never did apply for the external AAP apprenticeship as I worked out I didn't meet the criteria, with no level 3 science based qual. However they're advertising for internal AAP applicants at the moment, and I am eligible to apply for that as they're consider experience in lieu of level 3 (they have to as they suspended my level 3 qualification, which has been the topic of some anger). So I'm going to go for it, but I'll be surprised if I get it as I've only been there a year. 

Its been a hell of a year though, covid chaos, and I seemed to be a bit of a shit magnet when I first started. I've got better at dealing with children, but worse at dealing with mental health as the fatigue of how many of them has worn me down so I definitely need to work on getting my mental health mojo back. I've had a great Band 6 para as a cremate who's been teaching me shit loads, but they've been promoted to band 7 elsewhere, so I don't know what happens to me now, but I'm taking it as a sign I should really push on to go for the band 4 AAP training as I'm pretty set that I want to do a para course, but I'm a bit concerned I'm not bright enough for para. I have decided if I do ever make it to band 6 para though, I don't want to go into team leader roles, and I will be too fat and old to attempt to get into HART


----------



## Sue (Nov 13, 2020)

Good for you, sim667. Talk about timing though! But you know if you got through the last year, you can get through anything.


----------



## izz (Nov 14, 2020)

I don't know you IRL sim667 but I'm still quite proud of you, I think you've done swimmingly and the fact that it hasn't all been easy just makes it all much more of an achievement.


----------



## Edie (Nov 14, 2020)

Well done sim667 ive got two cousins (and one cousins husband!) on the ambulances and I have every respect for you all. Keep up the good work ✊🏻


----------



## sim667 (Dec 28, 2020)

Interview for the AAP on Sunday 10th..... Wish me luck


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 28, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Interview for the AAP on Sunday 10th..... Wish me luck



The American Academy of Pediatrics?


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 28, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Interview for the AAP on Sunday 10th..... Wish me luck


Ooh good luck! You're flying  

How's it going? LAS were absolutely crippled on boxing day and still having to queue calls yesterday as I discovered when I stopped to help going by a bike accident.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 28, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> Ooh good luck! You're flying
> 
> How's it going? LAS were absolutely crippled on boxing day and still having to queue calls yesterday as I discovered when I stopped to help going by a bike accident.


I'm not counting as getting the post, there's been people at my level for 3/4 years who are going to have a better grasp, but its practice and I can interview quite well.

We've been absolutely balls to the wall busy, I haven't been in since boxing day morning, but I've seen the social media stuff about only calling if its life threatening, and I know that kent had 400 ish calls in the stack on boxing day. I can't say I'm surprised though, there were barely any trucks on xmas day.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 28, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The American Academy of Pediatrics?


Associated Ambulance Practitioner (Apprenticeship).

Its basically what technicians are called now.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 28, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Associated Ambulance Practitioner (Apprenticeship).
> 
> Its basically what technicians are called now.



That makes more sense, good luck.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 28, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Interview for the AAP on Sunday 10th..... Wish me luck


Good luck


----------



## sim667 (Jan 15, 2021)

I wasn't successful at interview, the whole process was an absolute clusterfuck however.

Everyone who joined at the same time to me were rung about 2 hours before their interviews and told not to attend because they didn't have enough road hours to progress, so clearly I didn't either, so I rang up and was told I did, so I didn't question it and attended. Of course I got lost on the way, went through a red light whilst trying to work out where to go and got an NIP.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 9, 2021)

So I've lost my crewmate temporarily (she might be coming back to me in May), and I'm floating around just working with whoever I'm put with on the day. I'm really noticing the difference between the old school para's and the younger ones. The old school ones will let you have a go at attending, but lose patience and then just take over, I get the impression a lot of them think we're here to share driving and carry bags. A lot of the newer ones are 100% this is your job, I'll step in if I think you're overlooking something, or the they tend to be very collaborative on all jobs, its definitely the approach I prefer. 

I'm definitely still keen to train up, I've even been looking at the possibility of funding my own para course, but its just way out of reach of what I can afford, plus I'm not eligible for student loans, and even if I was I wouldn't be able to afford to support myself without working full time. So just keep plodding on with it.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 9, 2021)

👊 

Sorry pal, it's disheartening I know. I hope the right opportunity comes up for you soon.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 9, 2021)

Rebelda said:


> 👊
> 
> Sorry pal, it's disheartening I know. I hope the right opportunity comes up for you soon.


I'm sure it will.

I'm still waiting for the feedback from my interview (I've been told it likely won't come), but I've got an idea of what I could have done better anyway, just because of hindsight.

I'm keeping an eye on LAS too, as I could go train with them once I've finished my level 3


----------



## sim667 (Mar 17, 2021)

UGH LAS are advertising for AAP's in the South East which is Deptford/Waterloo etc, but they can't say specifically where you'd be based until you've completed 12 weeks of training (once you've done training you're liable to pay the costs of your training if you leave within 3 years).


----------



## ToonTalk789 (Apr 11, 2021)

Apologies for jumping on this thread, I recently applied for the ECSW role and have an assessment day soon (6 mini interviews) as much as I want to do the role I'll be taking a large pay cut if I was successful, 

I'm prepared to do that but just wanted to get an idea of the salary with overtime and unsocial payment. The starting Salary is just under 20K but not sure how long that would be for.

Any advice would be much appreciated, an idea of what to expect at the assessment would be great too.


----------

